# Has anyone been absolutely EXHAUSTED during 2WW?



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi,

Just wondered if anyone else is permanently tired on the 2WW.  Not sure if it is emotional, physical (pG embies implanting    ) or what it is?  I have been sleeping virtually all weekend, and had to take Friday off work cos was dizzy, tired and weak!!

Thanks and good luck to all.........

PJ xxxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Yep, I was completely wiped out for the whole first week and I've done a natural cycle of IUI so no drugs to blame!  BFN for me though, AF arrived last night on day 9 :0(  Fingers crossed that the exhaustion is a positive sign for you +++++

P xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Yep, felt tired, drained, exhausted from mid stimms onwards, through EC/ET and 2ww.  Think it was down not only physically to the drugs, scans and procedures in general but also emotionally as so anxious of not knowing what's happening and the constantly thinking about how will respond to the drugs, then how many eggs actually collected, then how many will fertilise and how many will make it through to day 2, day 3, day 5....then the whole 2ww wondering, wondering, wondering.

Hopefully it's all a good sign for you but bare in mind the drugs can cause all those symptoms too.

Keep the PMA (positive mental attitude)  

Good luck  
Natasha


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes very!! Just want to sleep all the time - yet i can not sleep very well at night, keep needing to pee!!


----------



## wonka (Jul 27, 2009)

sorry to join this thread..am new to ff. 

Me too! I been verrrrry tired and made worse my getting up to pee (think still swollen ovaries pressing on bladder!)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello Beeorchild,

welcome to Ff! 

this 2ww is killing me! How u finding it? 

Xx


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Yep, exhausted, emotionally draining I think. I felt just as tired with the BFN's as with the BFP's too which iv obviously confusing!


----------



## wonka (Jul 27, 2009)

I am finding 2ww really really hard! every day brings new drama, new odd pmt symptoms, or I read something either encouraging or deflating. It's so hard. I over-analyse everthing! 

I took progest 3 hours late today. opps hope doesn't matter too much

How are you finding it? 

xxx


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm only 3 days in atm, so not too bad although I'm sure I will be neurotic by the weekend. I've had 6 ET's of one description or another and I feel more negative about this one than any of the others, so think I've kind of resigned myself to it failing    
The 2ww generally is THE worst time though


----------



## wonka (Jul 27, 2009)

hey nutmeg, 

wow 6 cycles. you still have hope on your side, in a few days you could be seeing a BFP.  The 2ww is not over yet at all! 

Well done for trying so hard at IVF. 

Really wishing you extra large amounts of good wishes,

Bee xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi *beeorchid, nutmeg & Kerrie*....welcome to FF 

When you're ttc it's an emotional old journey, without the rollercoaster of IVF added in...and I've always found the 2ww the worst part of the whole treatment, it's the not knowing what's happening when you also know you have little embies inside....I've always said it would be great to have a little port hole in your tummy so you could take a peek 

*kerrie* (think we "chatted" on post last night) and *beeorchid*....what day transfers did you have, how many days past are you (counting EC as day 0 and then when embies transferred count ET as day 0) ?

*nutmeg*...I replied to your post the other day about treats through the 2ww...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=206113.0

Pampering yourself and giving yourself a little daily treat really helps...gives you something to look forward to each day rather than waking up and wondering what the symptoms me, or lack of symptoms mean.

It is hard, I completely appreciate how you feel....I too have been through 6 ETs (4 fresh & 2 frozen) and we are booked to start another fresh IVF in October. Please don't feel disheartened....I notice you've already had a successful treatment cycle which is fantastic so try to keep the positive mental attitude as you know it's worked for you before. Sadly for us we've only managed 2 chemical pregnancies (very early mc's) through treatment although we've had several naturally conceived early mc's too (most recent last month)  but we never give up hope that it will work and we'll achieve our dreams. 

What day transfer did you have....you're only 3dpt so it's very very early days....hang in there 

Think positive thoughts....visualise the embies dividing and growing and making themselves comfortable in there new home (check out the Complementary Therapies board for information on visualisation and hypnotherapy and where to buy hypnotherapy cd's - I found these really relaxing)....here's the link to that board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

Here's some positive quotes I found a while back and have used through previous cycles....keep the PMA (positive mental attitude) 

"Do not dwell in the past, do not dream of the future, concentrate the mind on the present moment." 
Buddha

"Learn from yesterday, live for today, hope for tomorrow".
Albert Einstein

"If you can dream it, you can do it."
Walt Disney

"We have got to have a dream if we are going to make a dream come true."
Denis E. Waitley








"There are always flowers for those who want to see them." 
Henri Matisse 









​
orange is the colour of energy, positivity and fertility  ).....through some of my cycles I've even worn orange knickers, painted my nails orange, even managed to convince DP to buy me orangey colour flowers.....there have been a few threads about all this orangeyness..... (or the closest can get to orange like peach/apricot/coral)......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=16338.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=1512.0

....nothing if not have a little giggle at the things we all do....which is always good and lifts your spirits  

....and you may have already joined it already but there is a thread on this 2ww board for ladies who are in 2ww following treatment so you might like to join others at same stage as you....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=203776.915

*planetjanet*....my apologies for seemingly hijacking your original post.....hope you're ok and coping alright through the 2ww...when is your OFD ?

*pippylongstocking*....fingers crossed for you testing on Thursday 

Lots of luck, sticky vibes and positive thoughts to you all    
Take care
Natasha x


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi ladies,

I'm on my 2ww and have been feeling completely exhausted most of the time. It's my 8th 2ww (I had 2 blasts transferred last Weds) and I really do think it's the emotional strain that's wearing me out. I just can't wait for it to be over. I'm glad to see I'm not the only one, I thought I was just being a weed  

Beeorchid - I've been quite relaxed this time about taking my progesterone and I don't think it matters as long as you're doing it regularly around the same time. One being a bit late shouldn't make much difference so try not to worry.

Hope everyone else is coping ok,
H xx


----------



## MsAsian (Aug 10, 2009)

hello everyone

may i join too.
hrq- i too had my et on wednesday 19th and testing on 29th with 2 blasts on board.
i have so much work to do but cant get my head around to doing any. this is my 1st cycle and this 2ww is new to me, i am exhausted already. Gestone injections are the worst, so painful for days.
good luck to you all
MsAsian


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

MsAsian - were you told by your clinic to test on 29th? 
Sorry you're having to work on your 2ww but it might make the time go faster. I'm lucky to be off work until after tx is over. I haven't had gestone jabs, but am doing progesterone pessaries twice a day. Lovely!
Let's hope we both get lucky,
H x


----------



## MsAsian (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi Again

I am with ARGC and yes my official test date is 29th
Well.. i am not working at the moment but i have so many 'planned work' if you know what i mean  
The ONLY thing i do is obsessively reading FF threads !!!

MsAsian


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Natasha, 

Thank you so much for your posts of wisdom, they help so much. Fingers crossed that this time is the one for you!!  

Lots of sticky vibes to all!!  

Kerrie xxx


----------



## amylou123 (Nov 29, 2008)

hello ladies can i join lol, new to this but im on day 8 fm ET feeling so so exhausted, felt like af is coming my tum is so swelled and the pains are hear 1 day no t the next so confusing xx


----------



## wonka (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Guys!

Minxy: thanks for your really lovely and supportive welcome. I will find out if BFP or N on 28th aug (this Friday-14 days after transfer). 

HRQ: Thanks for reassurance about late Cyclogest, I am a real worry-wart!

Well good luck to us all. This 2ww is unexpectedly hard-but only 3 days to day now. I'm getting through it my doing lots of drawing and painting, and acupuncture...lucky me I got time off work for tx (though is hard as I have not told work I'm doing IVF -I hid the 4 hourly sniffs-and they think I've had a lovely extended holiday and will probably expect me to work extra hard and come back looking all relaxed!!eeek!)

Hi to all the even newer members who have just joined! MsAsian-don't over do it with the planned work-easy to say I know!! and sorry to hear about painful injections. Lucky you to get to blasto stage though, we only managed 2 embryos 4 cell and 5 cell, good grade though. 

Lots of luck-fingers and toes crossed

Love Bee


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks for your kind words Kerrie & beeorchid 

You know you can join the 2ww thread to chat to others don't you   ...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=203776.930

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the detail Natasha, some really interesting reading there. So sorry to read about your early mc's too. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> Hi *beeorchid, nutmeg & Kerrie*....welcome to FF
> 
> When you're ttc it's an emotional old journey, without the rollercoaster of IVF added in...and I've always found the 2ww the worst part of the whole treatment, it's the not knowing what's happening when you also know you have little embies inside....I've always said it would be great to have a little port hole in your tummy so you could take a peek
> 
> ...


Please don't apologise!! Your posts are always so informative, touching and lovely to read!!! I really enjoy them - I just whinge in mine...which brings me to my new post.............................


----------

